# 80 YO Woman in Holliston MA gets crushed yesterday felling an Oak with an axe!!!!



## ducaticorse (Apr 12, 2013)

Not kidding.. Just saw it on the news. Looks like she survived though.


----------



## woodchuck357 (Apr 15, 2013)

She apparently pulled the tree with a rope and didn't get out of the way when it fell. Ten inch tree was cut with chain saw not ax. lady is OK


----------



## ducaticorse (Apr 15, 2013)

woodchuck357 said:


> She apparently pulled the tree with a rope and didn't get out of the way when it fell. Ten inch tree was cut with chain saw not ax. lady is OK



There was an axe laying right next to the tree when the news got a hold of it.


----------



## Jacob J. (Apr 15, 2013)

Tree Falls On 79-Year-Old Woman Using Axe In Holliston « CBS Boston

Sounds like she'll make it.


----------



## Grouchy old man (Apr 15, 2013)

So where's the saw and operator? Wonder if there is more to this story like the guy with the saw booked out of there when the tree landed on the women? Awfully fishey to me.


----------



## foggysail (Apr 15, 2013)

I live in Ashland, a neighboring town. The paper had a picture of a tree, if it was THE tree, it was chopped! Gutsy gal!

http://www.boston.com/metrodesk/201...wn-pins-her/vBDzKJnDvKtMZjs5y82syM/story.html


----------



## woodchuck357 (Apr 15, 2013)

View attachment 290570
News person probably saw the ax near by and put it on the stump to make a better story. The photos clearly show it was chainsawed. Ax likely was used to pound wedges.


----------



## woodchuck357 (Apr 15, 2013)

*News video*

Tree Falls On 79-Year-Old Woman Using Axe In Holliston « CBS Boston

If you still think tree was cut with ax after watching this


----------



## ducaticorse (Apr 16, 2013)

woodchuck357 said:


> Tree Falls On 79-Year-Old Woman Using Axe In Holliston « CBS Boston
> 
> If you still think tree was cut with ax after watching this



Lol, maybe she was really really smooth with her swings!!


----------



## Grouchy old man (Apr 16, 2013)

Where's the chips? All I see is sawdust and possibly what could be the wood from the wedge cut. Betcha she hired some crack head with a wild thing and he didn't want to stick around for the police.


----------



## foggysail (Apr 16, 2013)

Yeah-- the picture I saw was a different stump. The tree in the above referenced site certainly was sawed. Chainsaw, axe, hand saw--- still a GUTSY LADY!


----------



## Ottawatree (Apr 16, 2013)

Must've had a bit of back lean.. Bunch of wedges in the video and the tree is laying the exact wrong way.. Good chance she made a Dutch cut and it flipped back on top of her when she was pounding the wedge..


----------



## woodchuck357 (Apr 17, 2013)

*Tree went the way it was notched*

wedges were driven into the back cut. She was pinned by the top of the tree. Most likely she slipped while pulling the tree over with the rope and was laying on the ground when it fell on her.

From the staining from the wedges they were in the tree long enough for the saw to have been put away before the pulling started.

I'm convinced she was working alone, as I do often with no one in hollering distance. I'll try to do it less after seeing this!


----------



## Ottawatree (Apr 17, 2013)

woodchuck357 said:


> wedges were driven into the back cut. She was pinned by the top of the tree. Most likely she slipped while pulling the tree over with the rope and was laying on the ground when it fell on her.



Yeah I guess your right. The location of the back cut below the notch threw me off.


----------

